# Aurora A-Jet 57 Chevy 1/32?



## retrowheels (Oct 29, 1999)

Just looking for some info on this. I received this in a big collection of Hot Wheels diecast, it looks mint but missing it's rear bumper. I don't collect slots and I don't see much info on Epay, not sure of the search terms - Aurora 1/32 or 1/48 ? A-Jet etc... Thanks in advance...Pics attached:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

It's Aurora o guage.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I emailed you an offer at 1 pm Dan.

Thanks Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a pretty big ticket item. I sold a rarer color with rear bumper for $175 a year or so ago


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobwoodly said:


> That is a pretty big ticket item. I sold a rarer color with rear bumper for $175 a year or so ago



Wow. I had no idea.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like a t-jet on steroids.
>Tom<


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The Aurora O Gauges always go for $75+ and usually seem to go in the low $100's to $200+ depending upon model and ebay craziness at the time. I think they are sweet looking cars. But you don't see them for sale all of the time. The are dogs on the track evidently as that little pancake does not produce much power.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

bobwoodly said:


> The Aurora O Gauges always go for $75+ and usually seem to go in the low $100's to $200+ depending upon model and ebay craziness at the time. I think they are sweet looking cars. But you don't see them for sale all of the time. The are dogs on the track evidently as that little pancake does not produce much power.


you can soup them alittle with silver brushes and super II magnets...
once in a while you can even find silicone tires for them too


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

4 gear wheels with the large slicks fit well and replicate the diameter of the original slicks pretty closely.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I read the posting about O Gauge cars being dogs and I must protest. I went and ran a few laps on my 108 foot "road course" and turned a 13.2 second lap with a '49 Merc (broke the front bumper off again, too!) It has a Tuff Ones arm, a set of Super II magnets, a set of Dragster wheels in the rear with silicone slicks from Tommy Hiester, and a set of rear wheels from a '31 Ford Panel Truck on the front with some REALLY low profile hard sponge tires. I think I could get it into the high 12's with a few more practice laps. Oh, that works out to 8.18 feet per second........

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is a link to photobucket picture of my Merc.
http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z19/Rawafx/?action=view&current=OGauge001.jpg
Hopefully it'll work.....

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winton-Salem, NC


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bob-that is one NICE looking car! :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

retrowheels said:


> Just looking for some info on this. I received this in a big collection of Hot Wheels diecast, it looks mint but missing it's rear bumper. I don't collect slots and I don't see much info on Epay, not sure of the search terms - Aurora 1/32 or 1/48 ? A-Jet etc... Thanks in advance...Pics attached:


If you check the box that collection came in, maybe, just maybe the rear bumper is in it. Nice car. Aurora tried to fill a space in between HO Scale and 1/32 scale. It never took off though. But you do have some highly desireable cars today as a result of Aurora's effort. It is 1/43rd Scale.

Randy.


----------



## retrowheels (Oct 29, 1999)

Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------

